
Can Tesla convince “practical” Ford-loving pickup drivers to buy the cybertruck? - pslattery
https://marker.medium.com/teslas-cybertruck-has-a-huge-cowboy-problem-bebe81377c6d
======
nabla9
Is the "practical" in quotes because practical solution would be Toyota truck?

~~~
PaulHoule
Some people buy pickup trucks for reasons of fashion. Ten or so year ago,
pickup trucks were all the rage in suburbs of Portland, ME that were dominated
by white collar and service workers.

My brother-in-law, however, has a big-ass pickup truck with a plow. The money
he makes plowing parking lots and driveways in the winter takes a big chunk
out of the big payment he makes on it. When he's not doing that he is going to
job sites. Similarly my dad (who was a carpenter) had a Ford F150 to carry
tools around which was an astonishing hunk of junk which had trouble going up
modest grades and was harder to shift than an old manual drive school bus that
one of my hippie friends lived in.

Certainly some people really use pickup trucks in a "practical" way, other
people seem to drive a pickup because they want to bask in the aura of
"practicality."

What's most important about trucks in America though is

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_tax](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_tax)

Roughly, foreign trucks face a high tariff, so truck-based vehicles are less
competitive and more proftiable for American car makers.

That's a big part of why you might go to a car dealer and find that all the
little cars are out of stock, but that they have huge trucks in a row that
they are pushing with deep discounts.

